# Ebay heaters anyone tried these



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I need a few heaters for 5 gallons and Hydor Theo's have jumped in price has anyone tried the cheaper heaters on ebay. You can't see a brand on them they go for about 8 bucks:

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_trk...r&_nkw=aquarium+heater&_sacat=20754&_from=R40

They have several listings for what appears to be the same heaters.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

omg that is SO cheap! I just bought a 50w adjustable Petco brand that doesn't actually seem to adjust for $35 (because I also bought another betta lol). I only bought it because it was the cheapest adjustable one they had and it was $5 more than the non adjustable heater at my LFS. Maybe I'll return it and get one of these instead.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

Well, I just ordered one. I'll let you know if it works. It should be here sometime this week.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

I looked into those several months ago, and found some Amazon reviews that were not positive at all.  Several people had explosions with them, both in tanks and out of them. I believe I googled Anti-Explosion heater, found some photos that matched, and went from there in terms of brand. 

Without finding someone who's used them successfully for some time. They're a fantastic price...but after reading those stories it was just too awful to think about what would happen if the thing exploded in my tank with fish in it...those poor fish.  

If you need a heater for cheap, and you're not too picky, tetra makes one that walmart sells for about 15$ and works fairly well for up to a 20g tank. The next size up is 20$ and heats a bit better on anything up to a 30g, never tried any bigger than that though. Keeps the tank about 76 or 78, so a little low, but not too bad. I started off with these until I recently found some aqueons on clearance at a LFS who was clearing out/redoing their fish section. Now I use the old walmart heaters for QT tanks when I purchase a few fish at a time and need to heat my 1g plastic containers.

Anyway, that's just my two cents. If someone is able to find out if these are safe though, I'd love to know about it.  They've *always* got these for sale on ebay, and they really are a fantastic price.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

Hmm, well I definitely don't want to take a chance with my fish. If I don't send it back, I'll put it in an empty qt tank for a while to see if it works. 
The one I bought is called Aquanest. I couldn't find anything on it when I googled...of course that doesn't mean anything. They can always change the names of these things and start shipping them out again.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Definitely post up if it works correctly! I got lucky and found some on clearance, but the next time I need a heater, I'm going to be stuck paying 30+ bucks for it...and I'm always up for a deal!  

Looking forward to hearing about your experience (hopefully entirely positive!).


----------



## Stormykitty (Sep 10, 2013)

Please let me know how they work! I'm saving up for a heater now. Right now my 1g tank is sufficiently warm but in the winter I'm afraid it'll get too cold. My roommate keeps the room cold as is.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

I will definitely let you guys know how it goes! It will be here on the 19th. I'm going to put it in an empty 1g qt tank for... I don't know... at least a week, but probably 2 weeks. :-D


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

i use a $5 adjustable 25w which shipped from hongkong. It's a pretty reliable little heater 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

We ordered 4 heaters off of ebay for 33.00 shipped a few days ago 2 - 50w and 2 - 300w. Stone ordered them so no idea if these are the same ones but will let you know after they get here how they do. I also have 2 that someone sent me with some things when she sent me 2 bettas to re-home as a gift, they were like 6.00 a piece from ebay, hang on the back of the 5 gallon tanks with a clippy thing and have done wonderfully so far.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

Cool! I got mine in the mail today. Super fast shipping from Wisconsin! It's a 50w adjustable. It doesn't have an internal regulator/set temp, there are temps around the dial and you pick what you want it set to. This one is called an Aquanest. Physically it looks like the other two adjustable glass heaters we have.
I put it in our fishless 1 gal qt tank today and plugged it in about an hour and a half ago. So far, so good. It's keeping the temp right where it's supposed to be.
I think people make the mistake of putting them in water and plugging them in right away instead of letting them sit in the water for a half hour first. I could be wrong though.
Update ya in a week.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Ok thanks! If they are good I will be buying them from now on. Heaters are expensive!


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

It's been six days and everything is good with the heater! The numbers don't align with the dial, but it's pretty easy to get it where you want it. The water has been holding at 80 and it's been plugged in since I got it.
I don't know if I feel comfortable recommending one to anyone yet because it hasn't been that long, but I have it in with my fish now, so I definitely trust it. I would buy another one.


----------



## feralhound (Jun 2, 2013)

Crap, I just bought two off Ebay from "Lucky Deals", one for a quarantine tank and another for my parent's bowl. I never heard of one exploding before- I may just see if I can return them, or else I'll be worrying my sick.


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

I have 2 25w adjustable heaters that I ordered off eBay for $10 for both, I can post a pic of the box if you like, mine have worked just as well as my other heaters if not better, since the small dial shows the actual temp to set it too


----------



## feralhound (Jun 2, 2013)

http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Aquarium-Heater-25W-110V-Mini-Fish-Tank-Water-Submersible-Adjustable-Automatic-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/frgAAOxyVX1RuCfB/$T2eC16F,!yME9s5qE+mLBRuCfB(fFw~~60_57.JPG
This is the heater that I ordered, is that the one you got leejohn and fidget?


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

Ebay Heater

That's the one I got- it's called an Aquanest. So far, the one I got is easier to set to a specific temperature than the other three heaters I have. I understand your apprehension- I almost sent mine back right away. 
I tested it in an empty tank for five days before moving it in with my fish.


----------



## peachii (Jan 6, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/50-100-150-...Heaters_and_Chillers&var=&hash=item1e7d7404af

We got 4 of these in the mail on Friday. Currently testing them in 2 tanks and they seem to be doing great. One was broken (glass bottom snapped in shipping - probably when the mail man stuffed it in our mailbox) and the seller is sending a new one at no charge to us, which is really nice. No hassle, no questions just a straight up offer to replace it.

It has a temp gauge to set the temp and an indicator light when it is on, it is in Celcius which is easy enough to convert to Fahrenheit. I actually really like the suction cup, it's a bar instead of the single cup, we'll see if it holds up better than the last few we've had, the plastic around the glass winds up stretched out and won't hold it after a few months.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ive used my ebay heater shipped from china/hongkong for well over a year now  no problems.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ao, what brand/seller (link?) is it?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

it didnt really have a brand, just says 25w heater D:. I linked it a looong time back. 
link here:
$6 heater for small tanks.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Like this? http://www.ebay.ca/itm/25W-Glass-Aq..._and_Chillers&hash=item53f8700862&_uhb=1#shId

5.10 for a heater seems too good to be true...


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

It certainly does sound too good to be true  But i guess thats why no one's been buying them, it's just too cheap! I got mine for $6. I actually ordered it from australia. and when I saw how well it worked, I brought it with me to the US.
This one is actually my first heater, and my preferred one as it is a bit shorter than my hagen elite and fits better in my tank.

Oh the link you posted is exactly it


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Ooh good! I'll probably be ordering some since I plan on setting up a couple NPT 1g jars (mainly inspired by you, actually ;-)).


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

ahhh....my tanks have been in complete disarray  i hope that heater works out for you! It'll take a while to ship 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## leejohn02 (Sep 5, 2013)

feralhound said:


> http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Aquarium-Heater-25W-110V-Mini-Fish-Tank-Water-Submersible-Adjustable-Automatic-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/frgAAOxyVX1RuCfB/$T2eC16F,!yME9s5qE+mLBRuCfB(fFw~~60_57.JPG
> This is the heater that I ordered, is that the one you got leejohn and fidget?


Yes same ones I have both are doing fine


----------



## feralhound (Jun 2, 2013)

Just received my heaters, the one was completely shattered upon arrival. Which sucks because I don't think there is anything the seller can do since it was done during shipping. Going to try the other one in a bucket of water for a bit just to make sure, luckily after thoroughly inspecting it it looks fine. Be wary of your buys on ebay, even though this seller has 100% rating I wish it was packed better and this may have been avoided, especially since it contained glass (I've had glass objects shipped before more fragile than this and they arrived in perfect condition despite the box being a bit beat up).


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

They should replace it for you for free. It's their obligation to make sure it gets shipped to you in one piece. Did you pay with paypal? Because then it's covered for sure, even if the seller balks at having to send you a new one- although they'll probably just send you another one for free.


----------



## loveDelphine21 (May 31, 2009)

Okay, so I got 2 of these heaters and I'm really hesitant to use them because there's a sticker over what voltage they are, with the sticker saying 110v-120v but underneath it says 220-240v. This seems pretty sketchy to me, any thoughts?http://i.ebayimg.com/t/Aquarium-Heater-25W-110V-Mini-Fish-Tank-Water-Submersible-Adjustable-Automatic-/00/s/MTYwMFgxMjAw/z/frgAAOxyVX1RuCfB/$T2eC16F,!yME9s5qE+mLBRuCfB(fFw~~60_57.JPG


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

mine worked in boh australia (220) and usa (110)
try it out in a bucket or something ^_^


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I have some coming. I will let you know how they work out. I have 50w and 25w coming.


----------



## fidget (Aug 18, 2013)

Mine is still working perfectly. In fact, I ordered another one and it's working so far too. I bought the Aquanest ones from cll_petsupplies on ebay. I wasn't comfortable recommending them at first, but now I would recommend them.
I have one 50w and one 25w.


----------

